
Notable Medical Findings of 2015 - prostoalex
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/the-most-notable-medical-findings-of-2015
======
refurb
I'm glad this article calls out the CLL drug ibrutinib. You hear a lot of
people say "why aren't we making progress in treating cancer?". Well we are,
ibrutinib is a great example.

The clinical trial data I looked at a couple year ago is a little fuzzy, but
basically if you had CLL and the 17p deletion, your chance of being alive
after 2 years was ~25% (using the standard of care before ibrutinib). In the
ibrutinib clinical trial, 95%+ of 17p CLL patients were still alive after 2
years.

A _massive_ jump forward in the treatment of cancer.

~~~
lucidrains
Not to mention CAR T-Cell for ALL. And anti-PD(L)1 for melanoma. Hemonc is
truly innovating like no other field in medicine at the moment...

------
dorfsmay
> we should rely on more than chance in such settings—for instance, by using
> smartphones

What teaching CPR in mid and high school repetitively every year, even basic
stuff in elementary?

I have been introduced to sports I knew I would hate, hated and still hate in
phys ed, they tryed to teech me spelling, etc... It wouldn't add much to the
curriculum to add CPR but could have a major impact.

~~~
desdiv
CPR was a mandatory component of phys ed during my high school years, and the
good news is that more and more places are making it mandatory:

[http://schoolcpr.com/about/states-where-cpr-training-is-
mand...](http://schoolcpr.com/about/states-where-cpr-training-is-mandatory-
for-high-school-graduation/)

~~~
dorfsmay
This is great! I hope it spreads to other countries.

Was it just a one time thing before graduation? Or re-taught every year?

